# DBSTalk.com First Look: DIRECTV2PC



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

DBSTalk.com, in cooperation with DIRECTV, is proud to provide our readers an exclusive first look at DIRECTV2PC, the innovative software solution to allow for multiroom viewing over a PC!

Thanks to Doug Brott, dettxw and Grentz for authoring this First Look!

_DIRECTV2PC First Look_

_Note: This software has a fairly high requirement for the PC, and you must be using version 0x0290 or later on your host DVR. _


----------



## Mindhaz (Sep 25, 2006)

I guess this would be great if my 2 year old antique of a computer would run it. My 3.0 ghz Pentium D Dell XPS 400 doesn't meed the product specs. As a result, it is refusing to run.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Mindhaz said:


> I guess this would be great if my 2 year old antique of a computer would run it. My 3.0 ghz Pentium D Dell XPS 400 doesn't meed the product specs. As a result, it is refusing to run.


I've been testing with a 3 GHz PentiumD and it's been working fine.
What is the "problem/error"?
here is a thread about running this on old computers: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=131230


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

unless you have a beefy computer, i highly recommend checking out the link that VOS posted above
BTW, nice first look!!!


----------



## VegasDen (Jul 12, 2007)

I have to laugh in the Advisor is telling me to change my video card driver _back_ to one at least 6 to 8 months old. I have an ATI 4870 with the latest ATI driver released. I'll wait for the download (at these speeds it may be tomorrow  ) and see whether having the "latest" is a true detriment.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Nice First Looks! 

Good work guys.

Mike


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

You guys have taken the "First Look" to a whole new level. Nice work!


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

Wow! This first look, looks great!! Awesome job guys!


----------



## putty469 (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks for the preview! I might be scorched in comments, but this is a good effort at converging personal computers and premium quality HD content. The validation program and setup looks straightforward for someone who may not be an A/V expert.


----------



## belogical (Nov 14, 2006)

this looks incredible, and I don't know about you all, but i will be watching poker tonight on the can!


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

belogical said:


> this looks incredible, and I don't know about you all, but i will be watching poker tonight on the can!


To each his own...

Whatever turns you on...:lol:


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

I like the new first look PDF style, very nice looking!

I hope people enjoy Directv2PC and will be interested to see the feedback on it. I think it is very cool and a very unique application that I have not seen from any other TV providers out there!


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Grentz said:


> I like the new first look PDF style, very nice looking!
> 
> I hope people enjoy Directv2PC and will be interested to see the feedback on it. I think it is very cool and a very unique application that I have not seen from any other TV providers out there!


Grentz, it is we who should thank you for your great writing and excellent testing.


----------



## rahlquist (Jul 24, 2007)

awesome job on the first look guys thank you!


----------



## TedBarrett (Oct 10, 2007)

> For a detailed list of
> requirements, see Appendix A.


I can't find "appendix a" in the first look pdf?


----------



## dklippi (May 12, 2007)

I wonder if the writing is on the wall for the HDPC-20.


----------



## tfederov (Nov 18, 2005)

Awesome job, team. :up: I really like the new look!


----------



## DBSooner (Sep 23, 2008)

Directv2pc works great! Thank you very much D*!


----------



## Toyo (Nov 19, 2007)

I dont understand what is so great about being able to watch a Tv program on your PC, when you could just watch it on your TV. If you were able to get it on your PC away from your house that would be different.

You can buy a new Plasma or LCD TV these days plus get another reciever setup for less money than a PC that plays 1080P. Dont think that I am against technology. I love it. Its just I dont really see the big benefit. I have a Panasonic Tough Book CF-30 that I would love to watch some of my shows on while I am out in the real world working. Could you imagine being in a remote place in the world and being able to watch your programs from your STB? That would be cool.


----------



## nc88keyz (Aug 12, 2007)

directv should just turn this box into a DBA vista certified tuner, and dev. a plugin for VMC + only, just to be nice and show it can be done. Imagine that You wouldnt need the fabled HDPC box. 

Basically a controlled enviorment HDHomerun. that does Sat and OTA. 

Surely this is possible. 

Shared local drive storage on the DVR and PC would be welcomed. 

One can dream.


----------



## mroot (Mar 13, 2006)

Any chance of a Mac version?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

There is always a chance but at this point it is a slim one.


----------



## jasonp5 (Sep 27, 2006)

I skimmed through a lot of this thread...but didnt see the obvious question answered...Does having this ability now make True Multi Room Viewing from DVR to DVR something that is going to be coming down the pipeline soon?


----------



## Kapeman (Dec 22, 2003)

jasonp5 said:


> I skimmed through a lot of this thread...but didnt see the obvious question answered...Does having this ability now make True Multi Room Viewing from DVR to DVR something that is going to be coming down the pipeline soon?


That was my thought exactly.

While this new feature is nice, it is hardly a replacement for MRV.


----------



## Bathel (Aug 18, 2007)

My question is... when is live TV via media center coming. This is what I really want. I'd love to put all my boxes in a central location and have quad or more tuners able to be access across my home network to any of my HTPC. Right now use myMovies to distribute my purchased movies to all locations in the house and would love to dovetail that into live TV using DirecTV.


----------



## Bathel (Aug 18, 2007)

Kapeman said:


> That was my thought exactly.
> 
> While this new feature is nice, it is hardly a replacement for MRV.


I believe you can do MRV right now with this software, just only recorded shows. You can put the software on multiple computers.


----------



## mstenbrg (Oct 2, 2006)

Seems like their stated requirements are a little high. I have it running fine over 802.11g with a video card that is not on the supported list.


----------



## mstenbrg (Oct 2, 2006)

Toyo said:


> I dont understand what is so great about being able to watch a Tv program on your PC, when you could just watch it on your TV. If you were able to get it on your PC away from your house that would be different.
> 
> You can buy a new Plasma or LCD TV these days plus get another reciever setup for less money than a PC that plays 1080P. Dont think that I am against technology. I love it. Its just I dont really see the big benefit. I have a Panasonic Tough Book CF-30 that I would love to watch some of my shows on while I am out in the real world working. Could you imagine being in a remote place in the world and being able to watch your programs from your STB? That would be cool.


You can now watch TV on a laptop outside.


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

I know that I am a little late to comment this one but I did want to express how impressed I am with the new format. “Great job!”, to all those involved.


----------



## Kapeman (Dec 22, 2003)

Bathel said:


> I believe you can do MRV right now with this software, just only recorded shows. You can put the software on multiple computers.


My version, and I think the classic definition of MRV, uses the Sat tuners as hosts and not PCs.

Dish can do this and has for some time, why not DTV?


----------



## TerpEE93 (Jan 3, 2006)

Here's a vote for DIRECTV2Mac! I've run both Parallels and VMWare, and I'm not sure my Macbook has the horsepower to run DIRECTV2PC in a VM, based on what I see are the PC requirements...


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I've split out the discussion and troubleshooting, please let's keep this to pre-download questions and general impressions.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

The new discussion thread:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=143143


----------



## papa_azteca (Jan 11, 2007)

I am very impressed! I can see using this when my kids fight over what recorded programs to watch, especially when my 2-yr-old wants to watch something the other kids do not. I'll just sit him at the computer and let him watch his recorded programs.

I want to thank those on DBSTalk.com for a great First Look (like the new PDF style) and DIRECTV for building a relationship with those here at DBSTalk.com in order to offer these sneakpeaks. I don't know of many companies that have done this.


----------



## mkstretch (Aug 11, 2007)

Toyo said:


> I dont understand what is so great about being able to watch a Tv program on your PC, when you could just watch it on your TV. If you were able to get it on your PC away from your house that would be different.
> 
> You can buy a new Plasma or LCD TV these days plus get another reciever setup for less money than a PC that plays 1080P. Dont think that I am against technology. I love it. Its just I dont really see the big benefit. I have a Panasonic Tough Book CF-30 that I would love to watch some of my shows on while I am out in the real world working. Could you imagine being in a remote place in the world and being able to watch your programs from your STB? That would be cool.


I like it cause while my son is watching mickey mouse I can watch some of my shows on my laptop, also if you want to watch a live show just press record and you can watch it while its recording.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

This works great on my laptop (Vista) until O hook it to a TV (S Video) then it aon't work, my desktop (Vista) won't show video, it has a video card that can output too a TV. Is this some kind of protection? I need to upgrade my monitor/card for my old XP machine, can anyone recomend a combination that will work. I want LCD in the 26"+ range. Thanks,
I watch alot of TV on my Computers (ESPN 360)


----------



## Guitar Hero (Dec 13, 2005)

I love the concept, but I've lost total interest on account I cannot use my PC HDDs for storage purposes. D* need to fix that, if they want me to participate. I'm sure there's a way to figure out how to make stored shows and movies on PC HDDs non-uploadable or transferable.


----------



## EVAC41 (Jun 27, 2006)

Draconis said:


> I know that I am a little late to comment this one but I did want to express how impressed I am with the new format. "Great job!", to all those involved.


I just got mine installed and up and running and I must say I am truly impressed :eek2: ... I played one of the HD recordings and it really looks like its in HD.

Good Job guys..... YOU ROCK!!!! :joy: :biggthump :allthumbs :icon_hroc


----------



## Slatts (Jul 16, 2007)

I finally got mine to come up after updating my drivers for my video card. How do I get switch recievers. I saw two when I first loaded it, now I only see the first one I picked. How do I get over to the other one. 
Slatts


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Slatts said:


> I finally got mine to come up after updating my drivers for my video card. How do I get switch recievers. I saw two when I first loaded it, now I only see the first one I picked. How do I get over to the other one.
> Slatts


menu, system setup, server and then you need to click on the serial number for the arrows to show up. up/down until you get the DVR you want and then click on the serial number before you leave this page "to select it".


----------



## aa9vi (Sep 4, 2007)

works great. good job D*.


----------



## scott72 (Feb 17, 2008)

Toyo said:


> I dont understand what is so great about being able to watch a Tv program on your PC, when you could just watch it on your TV. If you were able to get it on your PC away from your house that would be different.
> 
> You can buy a new Plasma or LCD TV these days plus get another reciever setup for less money than a PC that plays 1080P. Dont think that I am against technology. I love it. Its just I dont really see the big benefit. I have a Panasonic Tough Book CF-30 that I would love to watch some of my shows on while I am out in the real world working. Could you imagine being in a remote place in the world and being able to watch your programs from your STB? That would be cool.


Especially since you can only watch shows that are currently being recorded on you DVR? Unless I'm misunderstanding, why would you record a show on your DVR, then watch it on your PC at the same time? I'm also a technology nut and this may work for some, but I'm not sure it's worth allocating the bandwidth for.


----------



## scott72 (Feb 17, 2008)

papa_azteca said:


> I am very impressed! I can see using this when my kids fight over what recorded programs to watch, especially when my 2-yr-old wants to watch something the other kids do not. I'll just sit him at the computer and let him watch his recorded programs.
> 
> I want to thank those on DBSTalk.com for a great First Look (like the new PDF style) and DIRECTV for building a relationship with those here at DBSTalk.com in order to offer these sneakpeaks. I don't know of many companies that have done this.


I guess this would be a good use for it. Live TV viewing would be more practical for my use since we always have a TV available for DVR viewing, but this is a start.


----------



## cashoe (Apr 27, 2007)

scott72 said:


> Especially since you can only watch shows that are currently being recorded on you DVR? Unless I'm misunderstanding, why would you record a show on your DVR, then watch it on your PC at the same time? I'm also a technology nut and this may work for some, but I'm not sure it's worth allocating the bandwidth for.


You can watch ANY show recorded on your DVR, INCLUDING ones currently recording.


----------



## kki000 (Oct 12, 2007)

scott72 said:


> Especially since you can only watch shows that are currently being recorded on you DVR? Unless I'm misunderstanding, why would you record a show on your DVR, then watch it on your PC at the same time? I'm also a technology nut and this may work for some, but I'm not sure it's worth allocating the bandwidth for.


This really comes into its own when you have a second hr20 and a laptop.
I always have my laptop by the couch here and I used to use slingplayer to watch stuff on the second hr20 in my bdrm. The sling i have is the regular sd model and the fact that I dont have to blow money on a hd model which wouldnt work this well anyway is great.

This saturday, i was able to keep up with all of the important college games at the same time. Recording 4x games and watching 2 of them at once, all on hidef, switching back and forth.

My wife thought me a damn fool and she's probably right, but this my friend is tv heaven.

btw its also great when you're playing video games on your main tv.
I was on the ps3 and had the world series on the laptop, which i think is the only way to watch baseball, especially if you dont give a rats as$ about either team


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

kki000 said:


> btw its also great when you're playing video games on your main tv.
> I was on the ps3 and had the world series on the laptop, which i think is the only way to watch baseball, especially if you dont give a rats as$ about either team


Why even bother watching if you don't care about either team 

:backtotop


----------



## irlspotter (Dec 14, 2006)

I can't get rid of the Status Bar when playing shows on my PC from my HR-21 or my HR-20. How do I get rid of it, it so annoying, it is unbearable to watch!!


----------



## rhipps (Apr 7, 2008)

Toyo said:


> I dont understand what is so great about being able to watch a Tv program on your PC, when you could just watch it on your TV. If you were able to get it on your PC away from your house that would be different.


Agree. Now if I could download to my PC and watch it at leisure, *THAT* would be something to get excited about IMHO. It would be nice if DTV asked for some customer input as to what features we would like to see rather springing some rather useless band width hogs "bells and whistles" like VOD and DTV2PC on us.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

irlspotter said:


> I can't get rid of the Status Bar when playing shows on my PC from my HR-21 or my HR-20. How do I get rid of it, it so annoying, it is unbearable to watch!!


The status bar on my laptop disappears shortly after I move the mouse cursor off the screen. Drag it up/down/right/left.

It would be nice if the status bar disappeared anyway after a short time delay, like the Caller ID popup does on the TV screen.


----------



## stevetrek (Sep 22, 2007)

I've been running it on a new quad-core Dell XPS420. I have a power-line ethernet network between the HR21-700 and the computer. Works great! No stuttering. Looks great on my 24 inch LCD too! Good Job DirecTv!


----------



## eweiner1 (Dec 17, 2006)

stevetrek said:


> I've been running it on a new quad-core Dell XPS420. I have a power-line ethernet network between the HR21-700 and the computer. Works great! No stuttering. Looks great on my 24 inch LCD too! Good Job DirecTv!


As a frequent critic of D* over HD DVR issues, I have to say that D* finally got it right with DIRECTV2PC. There have been times that it has just been way to convenient to sit at my computer (a quad core Pentium system attached to a 22" widescreen monitor) and watch what was recorded on any of the 4 HD DVR boxes in my home. Of course this gives me that opportunity to "see" what some of the "young ones" have been watching and recording. The only drawback (if you want to call it one) is that once any part of a program is viewed, the menu screen on that particular DVR shows that the program has been viewed, even partially. Heck, keeps 'em guessing.

Now if D* would only stop doing software upgrades during prime time hours. Well, we can only hope!


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

I'm embarrassed to say I've missed a few of these first look articles, but it's worth saying anyway: great job on the First Look!!!


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

My major issue is............No issues. Nothing to complain about. :lol:
It is running great on my laptops.
I'm running the latest version, I think. I love being able to watch a recorded show on my laptop, while sitting on the couch, watching something else on the tv.
Good job, Dtv.


----------



## jjcaudle (Sep 29, 2006)

This seems to be more limited than Tivo Desktop. Tivo desktop can transfer programs from Podcasts to the DVR, programs from DVR to computer or even convert them for IPod viewing.


----------



## rahlquist (Jul 24, 2007)

jjcaudle said:


> This seems to be more limited than Tivo Desktop. Tivo desktop can transfer programs from Podcasts to the DVR, programs from DVR to computer or even convert them for IPod viewing.


When you get Tivo desktop to work on an HRx its a fair comparison til then I'll suggest :backtotop before the mods do.

Directv2PC does exactly what it was created to do, in compatible systems, lets you play HRx programming on a PC.


----------

